# Where can I buy Bitefenix Phenom M or Prodigy M?



## funkysourav (Feb 17, 2014)

As thread suggests,
I am looking to buy Bitfenix Phenom M or Prodigy M cabinet from any online retailer or any Brick and Mortar Hardware store.
Where can I find one?
please don't say Global Easy Buy, those are overpriced like hell.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 17, 2014)

Amazon.com: BitFenix Mini-ITX Tower Case Without Power Supply, Arctic White BFC-PRO-300-WWXKW-RP: Computers & Accessories


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 17, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Amazon.com: BitFenix Mini-ITX Tower Case Without Power Supply, Arctic White BFC-PRO-300-WWXKW-RP: Computers & Accessories


If i import it from Amazon.com the price would be near 10K
that's why I am looking for Indian dealers/etailers or shops.

and I require Prodigy M (mATX) not Prodigy(mITX).


----------

